
SD cards hop on the PCIe 4.0 bus to hit 4GB/s with version 8.0 of storage spec - pwg
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/20/sd_card_spec_version_8/
======
cable2600
I can see SDCards replacing hard drives one day if this innovation keeps up.
The Raspberry PI already uses it as a hard drive to keep things small. The
price will be a lot until it becomes standard with a lot of competition.

